# Hunting Raccoons with a Redbone Coonhound



## g_man_1911 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a male Redbone that I'd like to get after some ***** or possibly cats. He's almost 9 months old. Is there a club you have to join to do this? If you know any thats kind of local, Weber or Davis County (Im in Ogden) could you please help with a lead? Thank you.

My email is [email protected] my phone number is 801-661-3466 (leave message) My name is Mike. Thank you.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Try these guys.
http://www.utahfederationofhoundsmen.com/BigGame.html
or these
http://www.utahhoundsman.com/centralutahhoundsmen.html


----------



## g_man_1911 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you. I will check that out.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

if its kitty cats your after you better be careful it is jail time if you get caught.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Would it be considered cruel if the dog snapped the cats neck in 3 seconds... :twisted: 

Pretty quick way to die I'd say!


----------

